# Meat haul 3 spots avalible for sunday......



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Two spots avaiable for meat haul sunday. 36ft contender, this is a charter est. $375 per less if we fish closer. Who ever interested shoot me p.m. Tight Lines


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Still lookin??????????????????????????


----------



## Tarpon Lover (May 25, 2008)

Contact me for future opportunities. (I am seeing this on the day of.) Thanks!


----------

